
This blog runs on my Raspberry Pi - alexellisuk
https://blog.kumarutsavanand.com/expose-local-endpoints-with-inlets-and-google-compute-engine/
======
Daviey
But does it tho?

    
    
      $ curl https://blog.kumarutsavanand.com/expose-local-endpoints-with-inlets-and-google-compute-engine/ > /dev/null
        % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                       Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
        100 22369  100 22369    0     0    154      0  0:02:25  0:02:25 --:--:--  5699

~~~
chrisshroba
It would be great if the author of this post could respond here with how many
requests per second it took to bring down the site... I assume using a RPi is
still a viable solution for 99% of the time

~~~
jandrese
I wonder if he was running a database driven site off of his Pi? It wouldn't
take many queries per second to kill off something running on a SD card. A
static site would probably be able to saturate the Ethernet before the Pi gave
up. Even old Pentiums could saturate Fast Ethernet, although the Pi is
penalized because the Ethernet runs off of USB so its extra processor
intensive.

Edit: is blog is back up. It apparently run on Node, and most of the article
is about how you break through multiple layers of NAT via a Google service.
Very useful if you are hosting your blog off of your cell service or
something, although someone with a regular router on a regular ISP can just
port forward and set up dynamic DNS to avoid the headache of a Google service
that will be discontinued in a year or two.

~~~
qubex
I don’t disagree, but I think the PRi 4 no longer suffers from the USB-
Ethernet bottleneck (never pushed my 3 and 4 hard enough to notice, to be
honest).

~~~
jandrese
Even if it isn't the bottleneck, running the Ethernet over USB means the CPU
has to get involved to do all of the Bus Mastering, which cuts into cycles it
could be spending on preparing the packets.

------
qubex
Slashdotted in record time.

Somewhere a Raspberry Pi just went nova.

------
josefresco
Can't wait for the postmortem follow up.

------
tutfbhuf
This blog ran on my Raspberry Pi

------
freebit50
Annnnnd, it's gone.

------
rimunroe
Early on (around 2006) xkcd.com was hosted on our former family computer which
my brother left running in his bedroom while he was away at college. One day I
was playing Counter-Strike when suddenly my connection got interrupted and
wouldn't come back. The cause was [https://xkcd.com/10/](https://xkcd.com/10/)
being linked to on either Boing Boing or Slashdot (I can't remember the exact
details). If I'm remembering this right, the computer it was running on was an
old HP desktop, probably purchased around 1998-2000.

~~~
qubex
It’s Randall Munroe. :o

~~~
rimunroe
Nah, I'm his brother.

~~~
qubex
Yeah – I meant “[ _the brother_ ] is Randall Munroe”.

Hey you’re related to royalty.

------
BrandoElFollito
A blog can usually be static and therefore run behind a CDN. Whenever I read
"look at my blog", I expect it to be HNpwned.

The postmortem followups are quite interesting though if there is a good
analysis behind.

------
kaendfinger
> So the only time my blog will be down is when I'm out of power or if my
> Internet is down!

This didn't turn out to be true.

Should have added an extra node...

------
hartjer
RIP RPi

------
lostmsu
What is the purpose of this exercise, when you can host static blog for free
on GitHub?

Also, was this updated later, or was it always using GCP?

------
cdbattags
Andddddd, already hugged to death.

~~~
miniman1337
She Gon'

------
2bluesc
Seems like the better approach would be to host the blog on the GCE f1-micro
instance instead of using it solely as a proxy / exit node.

Or use a CDN and host it without Google Cloud.

------
bluedino
How does a Pi compared to the lowest end VPS's out there?

~~~
SanchoPanda
Ill use the cheapest AWS lightsail as the benchmark for a low end VPS, which
is 3.50 a month. 512mb of RAM, 1v CPU, 20gb of SSD.

Cheapest pi4 is 30$, which gets you 1gb of ram and a quad core ARM v8 at 1.50
ghz. BYO storage, which is not ideal via sd card.

In any business purposes comparison, you can push that VPS much much harder
then you can the pi. But who cares? the pi is yours, it's right there, and
it's awesome to do real computer stuff on it. Or stupid computer stuff,
whatever, it's yours, no-one has to know. So much easier too.

------
pdevr
Hope this onslaught of traffic didn't fry the Pi.

------
elcritch
One would almost expect the home internet to die before the RPi, especially if
it’s an RPi4.

------
jaybeeayyy
F

------
brianpursley
*ran

------
dandanio
#dontfrythepi

------
ankit70
And now it no longer runs!

------
jmcnulty
ERR_TIMED_OUT oops.

